# Palladium in cold fusion process



## markqf1 (Jul 9, 2008)

In trying to keep up with the latest cold fusion research reports, it dawned on me that should a breakthru occur, the price of palladium is subject to be more than rhodium. :wink: 

Here's a couple of links if anyone's interested.

http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/print/1258

http://freeenergynews.com/directory/coldfusion/index.html


Mark


----------



## Irons (Jul 9, 2008)

That should bring the price of Helium down to where we can all afford a transcontinental ballon-levitated lawn chair.


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol: 

At least a cross country version (below 10,000 msl of course).


----------

